# Did I pass my NREMT



## Gerardo Vargas (Jul 15, 2015)

Im really worried about the NREMT. I took the test today and it took me till 120 questions. I felt real confident about the material going in. I know that around 70 you usually pass, so once I passed 80 i got real worried. Now I just feel like crap. Is it possible I passed? What's really my chance?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2015)

Not likely....


----------



## Gerardo Vargas (Jul 15, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Not likely....


Can you explain why though? I hate this test


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 15, 2015)

This is like the most asked question on this site. The honest answer is man, we have no damn clue if you passed or failed. Some people pass/fail at 60 some pass/fail at 120. Just wait 24hrs and check on the NREMT site and then you'll have your answer. Patience is key.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2015)

Probably didn't pass because of π^(# of test questions) - 4.68 < 1



Spoiler



Just kidding. The number of questions you answered doesn't really help you figure out if you passed or failed.

I am not 100% sure how the test works, but this is how I think it works. If you answer a question correctly, it'll probably give you a more challenging question. If you answer the question incorrectly, it'll probably give you a less challenging question. I think the questions  or answers are weighted. Will you be a safe provider? There are also pilot questions, which I think are like trial questions for them to determine it's difficulty and use in the future for actual grading purposes. Those questions do not count towards whether you pass or fail. You also have to pass every category of questions eg cardiac, obstetrics, respiratory. You could do well on the majority of the test, but fail a category failing the test. The test will end when it is sure whether you are above or below that threshold that it wants you to be at.

So people guess that if you answer few questions then you either did really bad or really good. The test knew right away whether you did or did not pass that threshold. If you answer a lot of questions then you weren't answering some of them well or correctly, but you weren't bombing either; it needed to give you more questions to figure out if you passed that threshold. It might not mean you are weak overall either, but maybe just weak in a certain category eg you did really well on all the categories, but did weak answering spiders and snake bites so it started to give you more questions like that. So don't think that just because you answered more questions means you are clueless.

If you failed, it'll tell you how well you did in each category so you know what you need to brush up on.

You'll find out tomorrow. Good luck!

*Note:* I totally made up that formula at the beginning of my post. I just picked pi cause it is a magic number, squared it by 80 to figure out what it was. That's 5.68. I decided I wanted it to be greater than 1 to equal fail so I subtracted 4.68 instead. It is an absolutely worthless formula.


----------



## Gerardo Vargas (Jul 16, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Probably didn't pass because of π^(# of test questions) - 4.68 > 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you totally got me on that one. And yeah I really felt good about it, till I finished at 120. Thanks though it makes sense how you explained it to me


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh, wow. I totally wasn't paying attention to my calculator. I wasn't thinking that 3.14^80 probably wasn't still a single digit number. I just saw on my calculator 5.68e+39 and was like "that's 5.68". Whoops! Just one more reason why that formula is total BS. XD


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, you know now. So, it's all moot.


----------



## Gerardo Vargas (Jul 16, 2015)

I passed! 120 questions and I passed!!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 16, 2015)

Glad I could help.


----------

